# using a Bosch dovetail jig



## Nhitson (5 Sep 2010)

I have a ZF 60 Bosch dovetail jig. I bought it used and it seems to be European. There are no videos and we have some very poorly written directions from off the internet. We would like to chat with anyone who has experience using this jig. We build beds, cribs and other furniture in Bolivia for orphanages down here. We would love to build some cabinetry for a local missions orginisation we work for.


----------



## Claus (16 Sep 2010)

You ca ndownload the instructions from here: http://www.bosch-pt.com/boptmanuals/de/ ... 92.worker1?

Regards,

Claus


----------



## Nhitson (16 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the info Claus, but the web address is missing key parts. Can you let me know what the whole address is? 
Thanks Nate


----------



## Einari Rystykaemmen (16 Sep 2010)

Hi Nhitson,

There is some weird error, which prevents this forum software to show this specific url. Try copy-paste this line and add "http://" front of it.

www.bosch-pt.com/boptmanuals/modules-pd ... filename=2 609 931 304.pdf&mv_id=5867&cl_id=1&lv_id=100232

Cheers!

ER


----------



## Claus (17 Sep 2010)

Nate,

another try. http://www.bosch-pt.com/boptmanuals...nid=CFBD917FF917867B547C9E3383661804.worker1?

I hope this works. Otherwise go to www.bosch.com (its in English) and there to products. From there it should be a short way to the instructions.

Regards,

Claus


----------



## Claus (17 Sep 2010)

Nate,

sh...

Please try www. bosch. com (its in English), got to the products, the nto service and there to instructions.

Claus


----------



## walshy2 (14 Nov 2010)

You can buy a guide here http://www0.uk.shopping.com/Bosch-26092 ... 1-Q==/info


----------



## Dodge (21 Nov 2010)

Hi, I have got the same Bosch Dovetail jig and the original instruction book for it.

PM me you name/address and I will photocopy it and send to you.

Cheers

Roger


----------



## sometimewoodworker (21 Nov 2010)

Nhitson":25gkqhbd said:


> I have a ZF 60 Bosch dovetail jig. I bought it used and it seems to be European. There are no videos and we have some very poorly written directions from off the internet. We would like to chat with anyone who has experience using this jig. We build beds, cribs and other furniture in Bolivia for orphanages down here. We would love to build some cabinetry for a local missions orginisation we work for.



To make your life easy I will host the manual for a week on my FTP server

ftp://ftp.meekings.info/mirrored-files/ ... 31-304.pdf

Please MP me when you haveit so I can delete it.


----------



## the3rdParty (20 Sep 2011)

I have just been offered one of these jigs, but it lacks a setting gauge for the FS10 template (nº10 in the exploded diagram B in the instruction manual).

- Can the jig be set up without the setting gauge?
or
- Can I get a setting gauge anywhere?


Thanks for any advice

Regards

James


----------

